# Galveston Flounder Gigging & Video



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

Last night we had Roy on board for his first ever flounder gigging trip. My brother, Captain Clint brought Roy out in Galveston Bay. I was at home waiting for our show to come on.... (preview link at bottom). 
Roy gigged some very nice fish on sand bottoms. These fish are solid! It is only August...
We have availability for September, and we are booking up October. If you have never flounder gigged or have before and want to again - give us a call. September is going to be great!
Our show aired last night on Southwest Outdoor Report. Attached is a clip from the show. It will be aired again on Saturday morning at 8am.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)




----------

